# Erfahrungen mit PS3-Shop.com gemacht ???



## Bayer04 (24 Januar 2017)

Hallo, bitte um Rückmeldungen.


----------



## Reducal (24 Januar 2017)

Bayer04 schrieb:


> Rückmeldungen, hop hop!



Warum fragst du?


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2017)

Google liefert  keinerlei Infos über diesen Shop außer das was er selber ins WWW gestellt hat. Die Registrierung erfolgte im November 2016 und ist de facto anonym  





> Domain Name: PS3-SHOP.COM
> Registrar: ASCIO TECHNOLOGIES, INC. DANMARK - FILIAL AF ASCIO TECHNOLOGIES, INC. USA
> Referral URL: http://www.ascio.com
> *   Updated Date: 22-nov-2016
> Creation Date: 22-nov-2016*


Die Adresse liefert auch keine Anhaltspunkte.  


> Nordring 159 90409 Nürnberg  4-stöckiges  Wohnhaus.


Der Name liefert auch keine greifbaren  Hinweise 
Zalung per Vorkasse oder Paypal 
Meine Meinung: Finger weg


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2017)

Nachtrag: Nicht zu verwechseln mit ps3-shop.*de*. Die gehört zu einem völlig anderen Betreiber in Hamburg und existiert seit 2009.
http://www.ps3-shop.de/impressum.php


----------



## Bayer04 (24 Januar 2017)

Vielen Dank !!!!


----------



## Bayer04 (24 Januar 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Warum fragst du?


Wollte einen PS3 Controller bestellen, allerdings ist der Preis verdächtig niedrig und man findet keinerlei Erfahrungsberichte o.ä.


----------



## jupp11 (24 Januar 2017)

Nachtrag: Taucht z.Z auf der dritten Suchseite von Google auf. Wie der/die das hingekriegt haben ist mir ein Rätsel...
https://www.google.de/#q=PS3-Shop&start=20


----------



## Bayer04 (24 Januar 2017)

Vielleicht dadurch:
http://www.backlinks123.de/
verstehe zwar nicht viel davon, aber damit kann man "die Reichweite eigener Webseiten immens vergrößern".
Ist der gleiche Geschäftsführer, die gleiche Adresse, die gleiche Telefonnummer.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Januar 2017)

Zu dieser  Domain  gibt es auch keinerlei ausagekräftige Kommentare oder Hinweise.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Januar 2017)

Dieser Thread taucht jetzt beim Googeln   nach der Domain PS3-Shop.com an 5. Stelle auf
https://www.google.de/#q="PS3-Shop.com"


----------



## jupp11 (25 Januar 2017)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit: ebay Kleinanzeigen am 24.11.2016 : 



Ist noch im Google Cache 
https://webcache.googleusercontent....560634335-279-3519+&cd=10&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de


----------



## jupp11 (26 Januar 2017)

In vier Jahren hat sich an der Aktualität der Warnungen nichts geändert
https://www.wbs-law.de/it-recht/betrug-im-internet-abzocke-durch-fake-shops-44080/


> Wie man sich vor einem betrügerischen Fake-Shop schützen kann
> Internetnutzer sollten bei Bestellungen in ihnen unbekannten Onlineshops ein gewisses Maß an Vorsicht walten lassen. Dies gilt vor allem dann, wenn dort Artikel zu Schnäppchenpreisen veräußert werden, die weit unterhalb den üblichen Preisen liegen. Dies gilt vor allem dann, wenn dann auch noch auf Zahlung per Vorkasse bestanden wird. Oftmals hilft auch eine kleine Google-Recherche. Das Riskante dabei ist, dass die Täter normalerweise nicht ihre eigene Identität im Fake-Shop preisgeben, sondern vielmehr unter dem Namen eines Dritten auftreten. Weitere Tipps woran Sie etwa betrügerische Onlineshops erkennen und wie Sie sich als Opfer verhalten sollten, erhalten Sie auf der Webseite der polizeilichen Kriminalprävention der Länder und des Bundes. Für weitere Fragen stehen wir gerne zur Verfügung.


http://www.polizei-beratung.de/themen-und-tipps/gefahren-im-internet/e-commerce/fake-shops.html


> Fake-Shops: Bei  Betrügern auf  Einkaufstour


----------



## Jennes (28 Januar 2017)

1 mal bestellt und alles gut gelaufen


----------



## jupp11 (28 Januar 2017)

Wieviel Provison bekommst du für das Jubelposting?


----------

